# Rossi Wizard



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I wish I would have seen this gun when it first came out. They discontinued a lot of the barrels for it, but I am fascinated with the idea of owning a gun that could shoot so many different calibers. Anyone here ever shoot one or own one?

http://www.rossiusa.com/hot_items-w-wizard.cfm


----------

